# Epiphone Les Paul Pickup Upgrades! What are your opinions?



## VanWhailin

I have an epiphone les paul and I am looking to upgrade the pickups and electronics to rival the tone of a Gibson.

I turfed the stock pickups and replaced them with Dragonfire gold screamers ($40) after reading some decent reviews claiming they were exact soundalikes of gibson burstbuckers, fraction of the price, etc.. blah blah blah. 

Needless to say,
I learned the hard way that you get what you pay for, because now my 700 dollar guitar sounds like a hundred dollar piece of shit which sits on the stand while my stratocasters get all the attention.. 

Anyways, now I am planning on doing it right for the second time and I was wondering what you all have to say about some good high end humbuckers commonly used for les pauls and the tone differences between them?

I am looking for something with clarity, great rock tone, and high output, but not a metal pickup. Did the EMG's for awhile and they weren't for me!

Look forward to your input!


----------



## Marshallmaniac

Upgrades schmupgrades.

I find that pickups might be around 5% of your overall tone. Amp about 80% and I really like the cheap pickups in Squier and Epiphone guitars! 
This is coming from someone who wasted quyite a lot of money oveer the years doing just as you are too btw.

Same goes for pedals. Amps I had good luck with because I bought my tonemonster Superlead early on.


----------



## Wyldefan916

Try Seymour Duncan JB and Jazz P'ups. That might be what you're looking for.


----------



## enfetish

At the risk of being pelted with rotten tomatoes, I am going to mention a really well priced brand of pups - Tonerider!

I have gotten to know the owner after being amazed by his classic alnico 2 humbuckers, the AC2! They sound beautifullly sweet and articulate and, heresy upon heresy, they also sound great coil split too.

Here you go: tonerider.com/pickups/humbuckers.html

I am naturally wary about pointing you at 'cheap' pups in view of your recent experience, but all I can say is these are really worth a try (ignore the rubbish soundclips on the site), and I have put various Tonerider pups in 4 of my guitars.

If you are intersted and get in touch with Andrew at TR, mention my name, Enrico.

Cheers!


----------



## rjtm

For my Eppi Les paul, Im ordering a 59n and custom 5 bridge set. The 59 has the nice and creamy neck pickup tone and the custom 5 is like a high output 59 for the bridge and are an extremely popular combo.

The JB Jazz set are also extremely popular but are hit or miss in Les Pauls


----------



## elcid

Depends what you want to spend, on the cheap you cant go wrong with duncans, JB/ Jazz, JB/59, Pearly Gates are all pickups I've had success with, at a little higher price you can't go wrong with 57 classics, and at the high end you cant go wrong with WCR stuff


----------



## captcoolaid

Hmmmmm. There are many for a reasonable price depends on what you want to spend. Yeah amp plays a huge part of it but the pups do as well. Some like the stock stuff but there are better options. Change the wireing in it first. Stock Epi wiring and caps strangle the hell out of your tone. You can get a great driop in or Diy kit with great caps and pots starting at around 60 bucks. Pups from $125 a set from a boutique guy I know.


----------



## VanWhailin

Absolutely agree with the points about amp tone.
But, I forgot to mention that my main rig is a JMP 2204 played through greenbacks so I have that base covered 



> Stock Epi wiring and caps strangle the hell out of your tone. You can get a great driop in or Diy kit with great caps and pots starting at around 60 bucks.


Agreed, it wasn't that bad stock, but I think the electronics might make a big difference. Captcoolaid, any recommendations for a DIY kit with high quality pieces?

I've been seriously considering the 57 and JB pups.

Any thoughts on The Gibson dirty fingers and Burstbuckers?


----------



## trobdcso

Gibson 57 Classic Plus, they will sound like a....well a Gibson.


----------



## brp

Love the Burstbucker Pro that's in one of my LP Studios.
But also the 490r/498t combo as well.


----------



## captcoolaid

VanWhailin said:


> Absolutely agree with the points about amp tone.
> But, I forgot to mention that my main rig is a JMP 2204 played through greenbacks so I have that base covered
> 
> Agreed, it wasn't that bad stock, but I think the electronics might make a big difference. Captcoolaid, any recommendations for a DIY kit with high quality pieces?
> 
> I've been seriously considering the 57 and JB pups.
> 
> Any thoughts on The Gibson dirty fingers and Burstbuckers?



Yeah as a matter of fact I do here is both a DIY and a pre done harness. I know these guys real well and may be doing a Black friday deal with them for a set and harness for less than a couple hundred.

Prewired "Working Musicians" Premium Wiring Upgrade Harnesses - My Les Paul Forums

Now Available: MSSC Premium Guitar Wiring Upgrade Kits - My Les Paul Forums

If you join the MLP you can get 15% off of that tomorrow as well. These are all speced CTS pots.

As far as the pups go the JB needs a A8 mod in it. Simple as hell and costs around 4 bucks. I am not a fan of the 57s they just lack something but that is just me. For the neck look into a 59 or something along those lines.


----------



## MM54

I have MHD's in mine, kicks ass


----------



## Gtarzan81

I put in pots, caps, and Duncan 59's in my Epi LP. The differnce was astounding.


----------



## peterichardz

wyldefan916 said:


> try *seymour duncan jb* and jazz p'ups. That might be what you're looking for.



*this!*


----------



## redscott131

If you like Classic rock, then these are the ones to look at (_after you change the pot, caps, and wiring style_). 

*(1) Gibson USA*
----- 57 Classic and 57 Classic Plus…………..hard to beat this setup
----- Bursbucker #1 & #2 (_alnico II w/o wax potting_)……sound phenomenal 
----- Bursbucker Pro #1 & #2 (_alnico V w/o wax potting_).....raw sounding PAF

*(2) Seymour Duncan*
----- Pearly Gates and 59
----- 59 and 59………….great tone and inexpensive to acquire 
----- Pearly gates and Brobucker (BroBucker - Seymour Duncan Humbuckers)

The Pearly Gates might be one of the best NECK POSITION pickups for a LP. The Brobucker (_a SD custom shop model_) is a stellar sounding classic rock pickup if you have a dark sounding bridge position guitar (_most LP's and a very limited amount of SGs_).


----------



## audiochains

brp said:


> But also the 490r/498t combo as well.



This!

I had this combo in my old Tokai Love Rock. Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet sounds out of that baby. Would really recommend this combo.

On the other hand you can't go wrong with the SD JB/Jazz combo either IMO. A friend's got'em in his Epi LP Custom and gotta say it sounds quite ok!


----------



## rjtm

I also have a question about pots and caps. If I were to buy one 59 for the neck and one 59/custom 5/brobucker/57 classic for the bridge (I havent decided yet), what pots and caps do you guys recommend to get and where do I get them? I honestly have no clue about pots and caps in a guitar and I would like to replace all of the electronics in my eppi


----------



## captcoolaid

CTS 500k pots and either .022 PIO or Mylars caps. Orange drops are also great if you are on a budget. If you want a great open cap try a Jensen cap. Other wise Mojo has some great caps as well.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

yep , swap out the factory pick ups and your rockin !!!! 

Welcome to the forum !!!


----------



## paul-e-mann

If youre looking for Gibson pickups, go to your local shop and play a bunch of Gibson guitars through your favorite amp and see what you like. I like the 57 and 57+ in an LP and burstbucker 1 and 2 the best. Also less expensive PAF pickup copies I've used in the past are Golden Age pickups from stewmac.com


----------



## rjtm

Apparently now, the 59 sounds muddy in Les Pauls in the neck... I've been researching on this, and for some it is fine, and others it is muddy and flubby. I have a feeling it is the covers, but I'm not sure. Does anyone have any experience with this pickup or any thoughts on this?

Thanks,
rjtm


----------



## Marshall=Awesome

Hi rjtm, I've got a set of Duncan 59's in my epi SG and I think the neck pickup is great, warm and bassy but not to the point of being muddy IMO. Mine don't have the covers and I don't have a set with covers so I can't compare but I would definitely recommend them if your looking for the standard PAF sound... 

Cheers, Alex


----------



## rjtm

Ok thanks Alex,

I'm looking for a vintage sound for 80's hard rock/metal, but also a bluesy sound... would it do that well?

Thanks,
rjtm


----------



## Marshall=Awesome

I think they will definitely nail those sorts of tones, there very open sounding and really allow you to push the amp a lot, depending on the sort of metal you may want to think about possibly a hotter pickup but they suit me for a nice mid to high gain sound from my DSL 401


----------



## rjtm

Yeah not too much metal, just a little metallica, and thats as far as Ill go. I'll get enough gain from my SD-1 and Jubilee. Thanks for that.

Anyone else with experience with covered pickups for this pickup?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

rjtm said:


> Ok thanks Alex,
> 
> I'm looking for a vintage sound for 80's hard rock/metal, but also a bluesy sound... would it do that well?
> 
> Thanks,
> rjtm



Lindy Fralin has a sweet humbucker that may be to your taste.


----------



## rjtm

DSL100 Dude said:


> Lindy Fralin has a sweet humbucker that may be to your taste.



They seem like good pickups, but its a little over my price range (I dont want to spend too much because I'm only upgrading an eppi anyway). Around $80 per pickup would be better, but thanks for the suggestion


----------



## captcoolaid

Okay let me get this right. It is only an EPI, Then why did you buy it. Why not save for a Gibby. 

Listen up everyone. If the guitar is good enough to buy it should be good enough to mod with proper stuff. Let me show you what I mean.










Yep thats my Epi. Now I could have not sourced a new neck for it and just got a new guitar but it is my freaking guitar. Why buy it if you are not willing to do what ever it takes to make it great. After all that is why most of us get cheaper priced guitars. If you like the Fralins get them. If you can not afford the Fralins then get something else but please do not say it is only an Epi.


----------



## captcoolaid

By the way I am dumping about 400 bucks into it not including the pups.


----------



## rjtm

Well I didnt mean it exactly like that. I know wat u mean, and the reason I'm upgrading it is that it is my guitar and its a really nice eppi. Its just that I'm saving up for a Gibson V and I dont want to put to much money into the epiphone right now, but I'm still gonna use it a lot, so I'm upgrading it to make it a lot nicer.


----------



## captcoolaid

Yeah I was gonna leave it at that but realized I may have come off like a dick. Sorry about that. Look if you want the Fralins or some other Boutique pup then get them. Wolfetone, Fralin, Skatterbrane etc.... resale at very close to new pricing. I always look at it like this if it worth putting in the effort then it is worth getting what you want. If you ever decide to resale the Epi you can always sale the after markets or put them in the V.


----------



## rjtm

captcoolaid said:


> Yeah I was gonna leave it at that but realized I may have come off like a dick. Sorry about that. Look if you want the Fralins or some other Boutique pup then get them. Wolfetone, Fralin, Skatterbrane etc.... resale at very close to new pricing. I always look at it like this if it worth putting in the effort then it is worth getting what you want. If you ever decide to resale the Epi you can always sale the after markets or put them in the V.



Its all good, np. Thats a good point about putting it in the V... Dammit now I have to start my search all over again!


----------



## captcoolaid

It is a difficult path grasshopper but one well served. The amount of knowledge you should take away from it is worth it. Why do you think we know so much or have so many varied answers for you. Because a lot of us can say been there done that, this is what you will get.


----------



## rjtm

captcoolaid said:


> It is a difficult path grasshopper but one well served. The amount of knowledge you should take away from it is worth it. Why do you think we know so much or have so many varied answers for you. Because a lot of us can say been there done that, this is what you will get.



Thats true... Ok Ill start looking. Any advice on where to start? Companies, models, etc.?


----------



## Smpmakers@gmail.com

I want your old epiphone pickups. I find them to have a nice warm sound, good tone. 
Sometimes to improve the sound of a guitar you just need to give it a good setup (get all frets the same height, and set the intonation on bridge and nut). Changing the nut to a bone nut also makes a difference. (To test if you have a good nut, is to simply drop it on a tiled floor. If it has good resonance - close to a ping sound, it is good. You will hear the difference between good and bad.
Setting the height of the pickups is also important. When changing between the neck and bridge pick up, the volume must be the same. If the tone is too bright, you can lower the treble side of the pickup. If bass is too much, lower the bass side of the pickup. You need to play around with the settings until you get the sound you like. 
Over all 10 x 1% improvements = 10% IMPROVEMENT ON AN INSTRUMENT. 
90% of Guitars you buy today are not properly set up.
Hope this helps.
Regards
V.D.W Custom Guitars South Africa


----------

